# Big Ass Fan Company -- Hi Bays



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

They sell LED high bays. Very pricey. Like over $630 with the sensor. Did anyone ever work with them before ? Do you think it's worth the money. I really can't see a project manager wanting to spend that much money.

Any experiences ???


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Seems like alot to me. Why are you looking at Big Ass Fans for a light? Atlas makes them as well as many others---http://www.atlaslightingproducts.com/all-led/led-high-bays


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

I've installed regular sized ceiling fans made by the BAF company, It seems like they are made better or specially designed to look different then most other products. Perhaps the lights come with some special feature.


----------



## BSK3720 (Mar 29, 2014)

A customer showed me one he bought. You can park a truck on it! I've never thought about parking my truck on a light fixture, but your never know. It has decent specs and looks sharp. Not even close to worth the money they ask. You can do as well for a lot less. They have a sales team that prints out photometric lay-outs with no numbers, just colors. If my customer wants to buy them, I'll install them. SMH


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I asked BAF co. to explain why theirs are more than double every other LED high bay. Never got a response from their sales team.....

25' up in the air, it's not getting run over by a truck. It's not getting hit by a forklift, or a pallet. I'm just wondering why they are so pricey.......


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

IIRC, BAF Company manufactures most, if not all, of their stuff here in America.

That'd entirely explain the price bump, for virtually all of their competition is selling devices manufactured in Red China under their label and with their specs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKv6RcXa2UI

This is how it lays out. ^^^^^^^^ :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Spark Master said:


> They sell LED high bays. Very pricey. Like over $630 with the sensor. Did anyone ever work with them before ? Do you think it's worth the money. I really can't see a project manager wanting to spend that much money.
> 
> Any experiences ???


If you want air to move they are worth it.


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

RIVETER said:


> If you want air to move they are worth it.


Oh I get it. Because if you talk about LED lighting here, you get massive amounts of hot air.

Otherwise, I don't see moving a lot of air with light fixtures. Especially without the aid of precious incandescent bulbs.


----------

